# move to edmonton



## murbuddy (May 30, 2009)

I am moving to edmonton to do work as a piece worker in drywall taping, what are some of the good companies to work. And what are the companies I should stay far away from because I don't have to chase people down to get paid from. I know each place has contracter that shave board footage and I just want to learn which are good and which are bad, thank you


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

Why are you moving? Its crazy busy in Wpg right now. I think GDI has an office in AB. Not sure about Edmonton though.


----------



## Hiball drywall (Jan 11, 2008)

Why would you move to Edmonton if things are busy in Manitoba? Are you a commercial taper or residential?


----------



## murbuddy (May 30, 2009)

*I do both commercial and residential*

My wife needs to finish her school and wpg might be busy right now but it to will slow down and I never planned on staying this long in winnipeg. So now I am moving to Edmonton and need to find out how to get in out here,


----------



## Bruin19 (Feb 25, 2010)

Edmonton and area has really slowed down alot. One of the best companies to work for if you're a comercial taper would be Alpine. However i heard they laid off a crap load of men so i doubt they would be hiring.


----------

